# Cute and funny chicken pictures!!! (But when is a chicken not cute!)



## baskerboo




----------



## ScottV

Cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## robopetz

Cuteness overload. Thanks for the laughs!!


----------



## baskerboo

Hey, many many more! Just ask whenever you want!!


----------



## Energyvet

Great stuff! Except the chicken sangwich was two ducklings. Lol


----------



## fuzziebutt

Not chickens, but cute birds!!


----------



## alitabibnejad

Awesome! Thanks. Love chickens.


----------

